# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Opomene i upozorenja

## daddycool

Drage korisnice i korisnici,

S obzirom na nove mogućnosti foruma od sada editiranje, brisanje i slične radnje koje će moderatori i administratori provoditi na postovima korisnica i korisnika, a zbog kršenja pravila foruma, povlačit će za sobom dobivanje opomene ili upozorenja. 

Uz opomenu idu i bodovi te se akumulacijom određenog broja bodova dobiva automatska zabrana pristupa forumu. Trajanje zabrane ovisi o broju skupljenih bodova. Zabrana može biti i trajna. Zabrana pristupa forumu može se "zaraditi" i dobivanjem više opomena bez obzira koliko bodova sama opomena donosila korisnici ili korisniku. Bodovi imaju vremenski rok trajanja i nakon isteka roka, ukoliko se ne zaradi nova opomena, bodovi se brišu.

----------


## anchie76

podižem

----------

